# Russian piroshki



## pushok2018 (Apr 6, 2020)

Well... I wasn't exactly sure where to start this thread - there is no "BAKING" section on the forum, so....
I was bored with staying home and doing almost nothing and decided to bake Russian piroshki with sauerkraut. I remember this proshki as long as I remember myself: my mom used make them, they were sold everywhere: school cafeteria, baking section of the grocery stores, just on the street out of backet... and I loved them a lot. Still do...
Technically, they suppose to be fried and this is classic way to cook them.This is how my mom used to do them. I decided to make them a little lighter (less fat) and baked them.
I fried one large onion and then added canned sauerkraut and fried all together a little longer. Set it aside to cool completely.







Then I made some sour dough but without starter - just with added east:
1. Slightly warm milk, sugar and east combined, mixed and left in warm place for 15 min.





2. After 15 min added this to the flour mixed with some salt and made some dough. Left it front of my oven wit an open door to create a "warm environment" around the bowl to let the dough to rice:





In about an hour the dough doubled in size:






3. Now it's time to make pirojki:





4. Used egg wash  to add shine and enhance the golden color of piroshki






5. First batch is ready:





6. Finished!





Verdict: not exactly the same as fried piroshki but still pretty good. At least I was busy!!!  
Thank you for watching!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 6, 2020)

No beef Push? I used to get them at a deli, they made them with beef and would heat in the microwave oven, dip in strong mustard, yummy! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 6, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> No beef Push? I used to get them at a deli, they made them with beef


You are right, Ray. No beef  because I just don't have any beef in my freezer. When I make piroshki, I make them with  beef (with fired onion) and with sauerkraut. Two batches at the same time.  Love them both. Thank you for the like!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 6, 2020)

Those are very nice looking!! Never heard of it before but I do love kraut.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice nothing satisfied's like old memories especially when Mom made it.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 6, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Those are very nice looking!! Never heard of it before but I do love kraut.


Thank you, jcam.I appreciated your like!


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice nothing satisfied's like old memories especially when Mom made it.


Warren, absolutely agreed with you. Thank you for the like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like pushok2018 it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

